# It is two kits to my workbench now.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

It is two kits to my workbench now. 

I perform a custom of Eye Gone Wild and Mummy now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your progress on these Great Moebius kits :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Same here Denis!! :thumbsup:
Yasutoshi, I love your work and I'm looking forward to seeing them finished!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

If it's done my Yasutoshi you can bet it will look great. Very much looking forward to seeing them completed. But if you care to post some pics of the models as you progress that would be great as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

YES!! It would be great to see how they are built!! 

Chris.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

The Mummy is a great kit I had a lot of fun with it. The great thing with it is your free to do almost anything you like and it still looks great.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool, Yasutoshi - I can't wait to see what you do with these! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks like you're off and running on a couple cool projects Yasutoshi! Where did you get the new head on The Mummy?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

All, thank you. :wave:

I add an image of Eye Gone Wild and Mummy. 

Because I cannot illustrate by English well, I please compare these images and a real kit. 

Eye Gone Wild was able to wave a front wheel in right and left. I fixed a roof and the eyeball in epoxy putty. 
Because there was nothing, the room processed the part of other kits. 

The head of Mummy processed a head of Moebius's Frankenstein.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking very, very cool, Yasutoshi!!! I'm very interested to see where you go with these. Thanks for posting your excellent work. - Denis


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yasutoshi said:


> All, thank you. :wave:
> 
> The head of Mummy processed a head of Moebius's Frankenstein.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks excellent!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,dkrange and razorwyre1:wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello, all of you. :wave:
These two kits are in such a state now.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Excellent work!!!! Can not wait to see .. Eye Gone Wild finished.. Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Yasutoshi!:thumbsup:
I like the roof on Eye Gone Wild! Very well done.
Your Mummy kit is well done as well. The sarcophagus is superb!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That Eye Gone Wild is looking really sharp! I am also looking forward to seeing it with your paints applied  

Your Mummy is looking amazing as well - Beautiful paint work, and his face is just about perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Just...beautiful work.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent work , looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:
Eye Gone Wild still needs time.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I started an assembly operation of Eye Gone Wild again. 
It is the middle of the painting now.:wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

magnificent. 
your mummy shows how large the head is on the original sculpt. i might have to do likewise.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Great work on the Eye Gone Wild, Yasutoshi!! Excellent details!!! - Denis


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,razorwyre1 and dklange.:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking really good Yasu. But everything you do looks real good. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: 両方のキットに偉大な仕事敏 :thumbsup:


~rk~


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:
When these are completed, I may take a war machine from an iron man.
Roy,Thank you for writing it in Japanese.


----------

